# How much do you spend on dog food a year?



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

According to the American Pet Products Association, the average American (Canadian too?) spends $229 per year on dog food. Knowing what the top foods are would assist in understanding this number I think. 

Without totaling all my receipts, I believe I spend a little over $710 Cdn ($600 USD) for one dog. Is that too much or too little? I feed ProPlan and that's just the dog food, no treats so it's likely higher.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

That's pretty interesting! I think it depends on how much you feed them too. You got me curious so I just now totaled up my dog food bills for 2014 and I spent $720 on food for two dogs. So that's $360 per dog. Definitely way more than that average. I feed TOTW.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I spend 1650 euros = 1920 US$ per year on food for 3 dogs (GR, Lab & yorkie). I buy Acana Pacifica which is 70 euros (80$) a 13 kg bag and they eat 2 bags per month. This dog food is the same price as RC, Pro P. etc. Dog food here is generally expensive. This costing does not include probiotics and supplements for Grit who has ichthyosis.

It sounds a lot but when you do the maths it comes to around 2$ per day each for the big dogs and 0,5$ for the Yorkie. I do not buy treats as Grit cannot eat them. They have their food as treats.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

way too much math for me along with figuring out how often I buy food.. You're worse than the IRS asking questions like that.  JK


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think the article must be way wrong LOL That is less than $20 a month and even if you have small dogs that just seems way to low. I just quickly estimated what I spend for 4 dogs and came up with probably $500-$550 / year / dog

6 trips a year for raw at 125# / trip (usually ~2.25/lb)
4 bags of Fromm's a year
Greens, veggies, yogurt & Ground Flax Seed


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I believe my total for just food comes out to be $300/year. This is purchasing the 30# bag every other month - so $50 x 6. This feeds 2 dogs. Give or take. I do sometimes purchase a small back here or there for travel.

I do spend a little more than that on supplements, treats, etc.

The low amount isn't that surprising to me, because before Bertie, I was just buying a $30 bag of dog food every other month for just Jacks. So that was actually not that expensive at all per year. Not even $200.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Just had to do some math for that and I'm actually kind of shocked about how much we've spent on dog food! We have two dogs and both are young and very active. Archer eats about 3-4 cups of Canidae grain free a day, Lotties much smaller but still gets 2-3 cups to maintain her size. This is why we've just switched to Pro Plan. Paying over $500 a year in food per dog is just too much. I think $229 seems very low, maybe if we were feeling small dogs.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Per dog or? I have 3 Golden's.....!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

You can't really compare small dogs and large breeds because they don't eat anything like the same amount of food so the "average" means nothing. My goldie is on the small side at 59lbs. He would probably eat half what a 100lb golden would need. It costs me about $10 per week to feed "do it yourself" raw.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

The number seemed low to me also, however I have no idea how they derived at it as that was not disclosed. More small dog owners perhaps? Was interesting to see how far off it was from my bill but I have growing puppy versus adult in maintenance.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I spend about $1,200 per year for the three chow hounds here.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I had to put Waase on ProPlan so just her food bill a year will be around $560.00. I have 3 other large dogs BaWaaJige is very active so he eats 4 cups a day and I have a hard time keeping weight on him. I spend over a $1000 on dog food and treats. I have to factor in the foster that here right now too. No wonder I am broke...who started this depressing thread anyways.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

We spend €80 a month, which is $90, so just over $1000 a year.
That's for 2 adult GR's on Burns kibble, which is a good quality food but half the price of the premium brands.

The ingredients are:
Brown Rice (43%), Chicken Meal (23%), White Rice (12%), Chicken Oil, Oats, Peas, Sunflower Oil, Fish Meal, Vitamins & Minerals, Seaweed.


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

I calculated up with the most recent reciept I have, which is a middle level brand. We will be switching to Orijen once they move to adult food and stop being so stinking picky about what they eat.

We will spend about $1600 for both dogs this year.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok, it seems a bit early for math problems on my day off  but here's my best calculation, about $300 a year for one dog. That may not include the treats or marrow bones.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

That dollar amount sounds more like a monthly cost.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I spend close to $500.00 a year for Buddy. That includes ingredients for homemade dog treats, (which he likes to share with friends).


----------



## Jim and Hank (Jun 29, 2011)

My three goldens go thru around $730 in food & treats a year. Dry food and dog bones. Certainly on the low end but my three are happy and content.


----------

